# How much muscle mass can I gain?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How much muscle mass can I gain? Answer:Most gym rats expect to build LOTS of muscle really fast.This is a myth. You can NOT build muscle really FAST. Themajority of readers, customers and clients I work with havecompletely unrealistic expectations when it comes to buildingmuscle.I can’t put an exact number on how much you can [...]

*Read More...*


----------

